# Betrügerische mails á la Nigeria



## Anonymous (22 November 2004)

Ein freundliches Hallo ans Forum,

heute erreichte mich eine mail mit dem folgenden Inhalt.
Aus Gründen des Datenschutzes habe ich Namen durch "..." ersetzt.
Weiß jemand, ob aus Hongkong jetzt auch eine Betrugswelle schwappt wie die aus Nigeria? Oder sammelt nur jemand Adressen?

Grüße und Dank.

Dear Friend, 

Let me start by introducing myself. I am Mr. ... director of 
operations of the ... Bank Ltd. I have a obscured business 
suggestion for you. 

I honestly apologize and hope I do not cause you much embarrassment by contacting you through this means for a transaction of this 
magnitude,but this is due to confidentiality and prompt access reposed 
on this medium,sorry my English is not very good. 

Before the U.S and Iraqi war our client Major ... who was 
with the Iraqi forces and also business man made a numbered fixed 
deposit for 18 calendar months, with a value of Twenty Four millions 
Five Hundred Thousand United State Dollars only in my branch. Upon 
maturity several Notice was sent to him, even during the war early this 
year. Again after the war another notification was sent and still no 
response came from him. We later find out that the Major and his family 
had been killed during the war in bomb blast that hit their home. 

 After further investigation it was also discovered that Major  ...
did not declare any next of kin in his official papers including 
the paper work of his bank deposit. And he also confided in me the last 
time he was at my office that no one except me knew of his deposit in 
my bank. So, Twenty Four millions Five Hundred Thousand United State 
Dollars is still lying in my bank and no one will ever come forward to 
claim it. What bothers me most is that according to the to the laws of 
my country at the expiration 3 years the funds will revert to the 
ownership of the Hong Kong Government if nobody applies to claim the 
funds. 
Against this backdrop, my suggestion to you is that I will like you as 
a foreigner to stand as the next of kin to Major ... so that you 
will be able to receive his funds. 


WHAT IS TO BE DONE: 
 I want you to know that I have had everything planned out so that we 
shall come out successful. I have contacted an attorney that will 
prepare the necessary document that will back you up as the next of kin 
to Major ... , all that is required from you at this stage is for you to provide me with your Full Names and Address so that the 
attorney can commence his job. After you have been made the next of 
kin, the attorney will also fill in for claims on your behalf and secure the 
necessary approval and letter of probate in your favor for the move of 
the funds to an account that will be provided by you. 

There is no risk involved at all in the matter as we are going adopt a 
legalized method and the attorney will prepare all the necessary 
documents. 

Please endeavor to observe utmost discretion in allmatters 
concerning this issue.Once the funds have beentransferred to your 
nominated bank account we shall share in the ratio of 70% for me, 30% 
for you . Should you be interested please send me your full names and 
current residential address and I will prefer you to reach me on the 
email address below 
([email protected]) 


And finally after that i shall provide you with more details of this 
operation. 
Your earliest response to this letter will be appreciated. 

Kind Regards 
Mr. ...i


----------



## Heiko (22 November 2004)

Klassischer Nigeria-Betrug:
http://computerbetrug.de/mail/nigeria.php?p=0|106|129|


----------



## Fidul (23 November 2004)

War das der klassische Wang Qin oder eher Cheng Pfui? Schau mal in den Header; mit ziemlicher Sicherheit deutet da alles nach Westafrika.


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2004)

*Nigeria connenction*

Heißen Dank, es deutet zwar nichts auf Nigeria, aber im WHOIS-Formular gibt es einen Hinweis auf Mißbrauch der Adresse. Der Name des Absenders ist übrigens dem zweiten Namen nicht unähnlich.
In einem anderen Fall (ich versuche ein Gerät im Internet zu verkaufen über eine eigentlich seriöse Firma, nicht ebay) habe ich leider zu früh meinen Namen und meine Adresse einem potentiellen Käufer gegeben. Wird Mißbrauch damit getrieben? Soll ich vorsichtshalber die Polizei informieren?
Gruß


----------



## Fidul (25 November 2004)

Er heißt Cheng Pui; das "f" kam wohl aus meinem Unterbewußtsein.  8) 

Wenn man ihn ganz nett baitet, schickt er "sein" Familienfoto und einen falschen Paß als Kopie. Eine lange Liste solch "asiatischer" Bankiers ist übrigens hier zu finden.

Wenn der potentielle Käufer aus _der bewußten Gegend_ ist und mit einem Scheck bezahlen will, der vielleicht sogar noch aus irgendwelchen Gründen auf eine höhere Summe ausgestellt ist (und du sollst den Überschuß per Western Union überweisen), kannst du eigentlich davon ausgehen, daß das Dingens entweder komplett gefälscht oder gestohlen und umgearbeitet ist. Selbst Bargeld ($) aus Nigeria ist nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2004)

Danke für die Mitteilung. Der von Dir genannte Name ist richtig, ich dachte nur, hier im Forum dürften keine Namen und IP-Nummern genannt werden. Deshalb wand ich mich ein wenig.

Das Gerät werde ich dem anderen nicht verkaufen.
In einer mail bot ich ihm an, daß er sich nächste Woche an einen "ehemaligen Kollegen", der als Polizeidirektor bei Scotland Yard an einem Kongress teilnehme, wenden solle und das Gerät in Empfang nehmen könne. Flugs teilte er mir mit, er wohne zwar in London (vorher nur sein "agent") und er müsse bedauerlicherweise für 14 Tage nach Hongkong.
Jetzt hoffe ich nur, daß mit meiner Adresse kein Mißbrauch betrieben wird. Werde mal über diese Nigeria connection recherchieren müssen.
Grüße


----------



## Fidul (25 November 2004)

Ich denke, die Namen and weitere Details von solchen Bankiers, Diktatorenwitwen, Prinzessinnen, Ölmanagern, Ex-Generälen und Rechtsanwälten kann man hier schon erwähnen. Mit absoluter Sicherheit heißt der Gangster ganz anders.

Ja, das mit dem "shipping agent" klingt sehr nach der vertrauten Abzocke. Die Idee mit Scotland Yard war gut.  :lol: 

http://www.bundeskriminalamt.de/pressemitteilungen/2004/pm130804.html
http://www.crimes-of-persuasion.com/Nigerian/nigerianex.htm
http://www.crimes-of-persuasion.com/Nigerian/counterfeit_cashiers_check_scams.htm


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Mitteilung. Der von Dir genannte Name ist richtig, ich dachte nur, hier im Forum dürften keine Namen und IP-Nummern genannt werden.


Grundsätzlich schon wenn es sich um real existierende Personen mit echtem Namen handelt ,
 bei diesen "Personen" würde es mich schon sehr wundern , wenn diese "Personen" 
sich juristisch gegenüber dem Forum  bemerkbar machen würden   :bandit 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2004)

Hallo am Abend!

Zur Nigeria-connection gibt's schon haufenweise Informationen im Internet bzw. wurden ja schon oben einige Links genannt.
Eine andere (englisch)sprachige wäre http://www.fraudwatchinternational.com/index.htm, die sich neben dem "Nigeriathema" auch dem weltweiten Lotteriebetrug usw. widmet.

Dieses Nigeria-System wurde weltweit kopiert wie in deinem Falle mal aus Hongkong. Mittlerweile ist auch bekannt in Sicherheitskreisen, dass diese Betrüger "Mails aus Afrika" meiden, weil einfach diese Nigeria-connection nun seit ca 15 Jahren läuft und für viele schon ein zu rotes Tuch ist.  Diese Gauner "diversifizieren" dann in andere Länder, die seriöser klingen.

Dazu nutzt man jede Story wie z.B. den Königsmord in Nepal in 2001. Da melden sich plötzlich  (selbst mal eine Email erhalten und gleich gelöscht) nepalische "Regierungsbeamte, Banker und Diplomaten", die um deine Hilfe bitten, Regierungsgelder ausser Landes zu bringen, da eben nach 2001 das Land nicht mehr sicher sei....blablabla.

Kurzum: die Nigeria-Connection  ist überall und weltweit nach dem gleichen Muster der Abzocke.  Deswegen: Finger weg und Emails sofort löschen. Jede Antwort wäre vertane Zeit.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2004)

*Nigeria connection*

Danke für die Auskünfte. Gelernt habe ich, bei jeder mail auf meine Verkaufsangebote nach der IP-Nummer zu schauen.


----------

